# Canseco Still Using Performance-Enhancing Drugs



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Former Slugger and Current Author Practices What He Preaches Although he hasnâ??????t played a major league baseball game since 2001, Jose Canseco is still taking care of his body, at least in the way he has spoken about in his two â?????tell-allâ?????? books. Perhaps even the once-rich and famous are having issues obtaining performance-enhancing drugs [...]

*Read More...*


----------

